# any ideas where i can get a new one like this built?



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we have a porch swing that wife REALLY loves, beyond rebuilding, no local cabinet shops can, or i'm thinking wanting to mess with it. have talked to a few contractors i deal with, and they're too busy to mess with something like this. any of you have any ideas of places that might do this? i can get the seat built locally, that's no problem...here's some pics.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

2 more


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Does it have to look just like that? There's plenty of different style porch swings you can buy. That one looks like it was made out of sticks from the woods, which is probably why no one wants to make you one.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Very unusual, probably one of a kind. Might be worth a fortune on antiques roadshow!:thumbup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

You would be looking for some type of rustic furniture guy to do that. I met a guy on the west coast that did that. He told me his material was free. A trip to the state park (which now that I think of is illegal) to pick up certain sticks from the woods. He made beds, chairs, coffee tables....and made a fortune. Thousands per piece.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

A local defunk Furniture Manufacturer use to have trained personnel to do this canning.
It was pretty much an art form that took time to perfect and accomplish without cutting up your fingers on the material.
This is the same process as applied in that seat,just different material.
Look for furniture builders or canners in your area.


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

you're not going to believe this but, here locally in the DFW metroplex the best place I'd recommend would be Lighthouse for the Blind ... I'm amazed how well they build/repair wicker/cane ... you might see if they do it in your area


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

that looks like willow

try here


http://www.twigfactory.com/


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Check with the local antique shops they may know someone that does canning.

That may be repairable.

My dad was in the antique business and I remember him having chairs re caned that was over 30 years ago though.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yes the light house:thumbsup:the brooms they make are the best


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks for all the replies!!! ill check those places out.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I like it. Sticks my arse. That is a quality piece of furniture. Good luck.
Steve


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

check out pg 189

http://books.google.com/books?id=pl...dford+old+house+drawings#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

try the phone book and look up people/shops who recane furniture and/or chair shops. .they may/may not be able to build one from scratch, but you may get lucky and they can disassemble/rebuilt that chair. 

An alternate may be fine furniture shops (Amish furniture)-we have local Amish and a larger commercial "Amish" furniture store. The larger store is a regional thing-it's an independent store (franchise I think??) and the sales man from Ohio stops by to take orders and check up on delivery concerns. Point being is that the salesman I believe is the go between with the Amish furniture makers in Ohio...maybe you can get some leads from this info.


----------

